

Darth Vader runs for Ukraine president (for real) - teemo_cute
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=X9h4VA3bc-8

======
glasz
and the audience bows down to their tyrans. does somebody have a translation
of the speech?

i've grown very sceptical of rt lately.

